# Sharkathon Redemption 11/2 -Reds/Bulls/Sandbar



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

How do I start? I guess it would have to be my frustration from another Sharkathon last weekend with miserable conditions - rough surf and thick weed. You've probably seen the pics from other reports. All my shark bait went back into the freezer for another day. 

As the week went on, the weekend conditions seemed to look better and better with a N to NE wind which would lay the surf down pretty well. On Friday night, I decided to hit the sand for the new moon weekend. It was dark when I arrived, so I spent the next few hours setting up camp and rigging up shark baits for the morning. 

Nick was to meet up late Sat morning. As soon as the sun came up, I managed to yak out 2 medium sized cownose rays on my 50Ws and a medium size Jack head on my 80W about 600yds. I made some coffee and waited for the run. Around 9am, my 80W with the Jack head went slack. I reeled it in only to discover I got cutoff on the braid. Not sure if I got smacked or rubbed a sandbar. I did not bring any extra line, so the 80W was out of commission for the weekend. 

I still had the 2 cownose out and a massive Jack head and 2 cownose in the cooler to be run out Sat night before dark. Around 10:30, I get my 1st run. Turned out to be a 5'2" Bull. Not a bad start but I was hoping for something bigger. I salvaged the bait and re-ran it out about 400yds and waited. 

At 2:00, I got my 2nd run on the same bait. Turned out to be a 4'8" Bull. Not long after, I got my 3rd run on the remaining cownose and hauled in another 5'2" Bull. 

Shortly after, Nick shows up. With my yakked baits depleted, I relaxed for awhile and cast out a few mullet. It wasn't long before I bagged a couple 42" Reds. It was getting late, so it was time to put out my prime baits for the evening, the massive Jack head and another medium sized cownose.

Meanwhile, Nick had run out a large cownose. Around dusk, I saw my 50W with the Jack head get popped a couple of times and wondered what was playing with it. Nick sends me a text from down the beach saying something was messing with his cownose on the T-Rex. As he starts reeling in, I notice my float is moving in too and I have some resistance on mine. A few minutes later, Nick lands a 6'6" sandbar that was tangled up with my line. Nice fat female sandbar! I believe it may be the 1st or 2nd sandbar caught this season. Nick gets it released to swim off without a problem. 

We got my line untangled but my prime bait is now in the 1st gut. Oh well, I decided to leave it there rather than running it back out in the dark. Not a click went off on either bait all night. The next morning, I reeled both baits in and reran them both before the sun came up hoping there was another sandbar lurking past the 3rd gut. Of course, nothing happened, so my efforts were wasted. 

I managed to bag my 3rd 42" red around 9:30am Sun morning and Nick bagged a 4-5' Bull around 10:30 on a casted bait. That was it for the weekend, so I packed up and rolled off the sand at noon Sun feeling a little redemption for Sharkathon. 

Final tally was 3 bullreds at 42", 4 bulls at 4.5-5ft, and a 6'6" sandbar. Till next time, 

Ron :cheers:


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Good report, thanks! One more trip closer to the BIG one!

Rob C


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great report, those are good sharks and nice bull reds, a fine time on the sand for sure!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Great trip. Was this on pins?


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Great report. Thanks for sharing


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches! I did not see what beach that was. Matagorda?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, it was Matagorda. From what I hear, PINS is still pretty jacked up.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

what'd djall have fer bressfuss? :biggrin:


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the report and photo's. you caught some nice Sharks and Bull Reds. I would call it a fine trip.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

kweber said:


> what'd djall have fer bressfuss? :biggrin:


LOL, Hey big man, that would be a bean & cheese burrito! Hope you recovered from Sharkathon. :brew:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

troutless said:


> Thanks for the report and photo's. you caught some nice Sharks and Bull Reds. I would call it a fine trip.


Thanks bud!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Great report, those are good sharks and nice bull reds, a fine time on the sand for sure!


Thanks Loy! I hear you're getting into the bullreds again, as usual. :wink:


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad to see you've been doing good Ron. Hopefully I can get out and fish with you sometime after the new year. Starting a family has really put a damper on my time on the sand haha. Next summer should be different! Maybe I can make a PINS or Gorda trip with yall.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Glad to see you've been doing good Ron. Hopefully I can get out and fish with you sometime after the new year. Starting a family has really put a damper on my time on the sand haha. Next summer should be different! Maybe I can make a PINS or Gorda trip with yall.


Thanks Chris! Glad to hear you're new family is doing well and you're keeping your priorities straight. :thanksgiv


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm jealous, good job man. I've been itching to go again.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice report man! At least someone is out there giving it hell!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Nice report man! At least someone is out there giving it hell!


It's a tough way to spend a weekend but somebody's got to do it!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice report Ron. Those big baits will pay off sooner or later bud.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> Nice report Ron. Those big baits will pay off sooner or later bud.


Thanks Joe! You must be getting settled into Korea. Keep in touch bud!


----------

